# Differences between the proposed L1 P and the Fracino Retro



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Would like to know what the differences are between the proposed L1 P and the Fracino Retro.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

One is a dipper connection to the boiler

One is a thermosiphon connection to the boiler


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lespresso said:


> One is a dipper connection to the boiler
> 
> One is a thermosiphon connection to the boiler


Oh and one is much more pretty than the other


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Many thanks guys. Good to know.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I understand thermosyphon but what is a dipper?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rob666 said:


> Would like to know what the differences are between the proposed L1 P and the Fracino Retro.


About £1200

Have to agree tho, fracino seriously need to hire someone to do the design on their machines, they are missing a major trick.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ridland said:


> I understand thermosyphon but what is a dipper?


I believe it draws water, unchecked or regulated, straight from the boiler


----------

